# Breakfast with the Monster (pics heavy)



## DaRealJoker (Jan 19, 2009)

I had him out this morning and snapped a few pics with my phone. Sorry for the quality. Lots of these pics are him showing his grouchy side lol. He always seems like someone peed on his corn flakes at first then he quickly gets into "explorer" mode.


----------



## Markie (Jan 19, 2009)

Beautiful tegu! Wish mine was awake..


----------



## ashesc212 (Jan 19, 2009)

What a cutie =)


----------

